
Trump Slams Apple for Refusing to Unlock Suspected Shooter’s iPhones - ssklash
https://threatpost.com/trump-slams-apple-for-refusing-to-unlock-suspected-shooters-iphones/151874/
======
nojvek
I don’t think Trump understands Security. Phone security or National Security.

If you can do it to the Shooters phone, A motivated shooter can also do it to
your phone.

Works both ways.

